# RENT A CHIHUAHUA



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

I saw this ad from craig's list in san diego, ca.. Please tell me what you all think? It sounds crazy and I can't imagine what type of deal is this.... it's sickening. The question is, who the heck rent out Chihuahua?


It goes:

Know of anyone that wants a Chihuahua without the expense? From Craig's List:

Beautiful Long Coat Chihuahua.... 

-------------------------------------- ---------------------------------------- --
Hello everyone... 
I am sad to say that I have to part with one of my beautiful (2 year old) long coated chihuahuas. I am looking for a home with no other dogs, cats, or children. She is unaltered. I am not looking to sell her at all. In fact I am only looking to place her in a forever home that will agree to work with me. I have 3 show dogs, and she was supposed to be one of them. However she is a little bigger than my other 2 dogs and she actually injured my 2lb male while "wrestling" with him. I will legally own her, but you get all the benefits of having a gorgeous top quality animal from very old show lines as a pet. All medical expenses will be taken care of by me. I purchased her with the intention of showing her and incorporating her into my breeding program. Unfortunatley she exceeds the 6lbs limit for show chihuahuas. She weighs a healthy 6 1/2lbs. But I do plan on still breeding her. I am looking for a home that will comply to this agreement by contract. She's an exceptional animal. Many reputable breeders place out their dogs if they feel the need to. I am doing this in the best interest of my dogs. So please no negative backlash-Only SERIOUS enquirees welcome. Do not waste my time or yours. I will be doing some intense screening.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Huh? So I get the dog, fall madly in love with her, and the owner can ask for her back any time it suits her??? It doesn't make any sense to me. :?


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

It is not called renting a dog, it's called co owning a dog. Many breeders do that. They sell or give you a very beautiful dog that you can own but they co own it, which means that they have the right to breed the dog and sell some or all the puppies. All the puppies get their kennel's name and what you get out of it all..... you get to own a dog 24/7 for life time at a reasonable price. Nothing bad about it....... it is done quite frequently. My friend co owns a gorgeous Tibetan Spaniel that she could never be able to afford. The breeder gets 2 puppies (when she breeds her) and she signed in a contract that she will take her to all the major dog shows.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Me neither. :? I've never seen anything like that before. She stated that the chi hurt her smaller chi. I think basically, she wants somewhere for it to stay, while she makes money breeding her still. :dontknow:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I just seen your response now Ory&C, that makes more sense now that you explained it.


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing as you, Kari. I had to read it again and again to try and understand what they were actually doing. After reading your post though, Ory&C - it makes more sense. :wave:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:lol: At first it sounded very strange, almost cold-hearted.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Might sound a bit weird to an "unexperienced" (by that I don't mean an unexperienced owner :wink: ) person, but when you're in a dog show/breeding world long enough you see it's quite commonly. It is not a bad thing at all for all of us normal people that could never be able to afford a really perfect show quality dog. Some of the breeders can have just a limited number of dogs at home so they put some puppies under this co owning contract. You actually get the dog for life (it's your beloved pet that you can be with till he dies), but when you do have puppies, those puppies are sold under their name. Sometimes they get all the money from those puppies, sometimes just 50% of it. It all depends on a contract that you both sign.  Nothing immoral about it, just convenient for both (owner and breeder) people involved.


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

Is this a common thing in Europe? because I have never heard of such a thing in America. 

What you're saying makes sense - but I guess, I find her ad a bit weird and strange. OKIE, I thought she was NUTS! haa haa...


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That makes sense. I have always heard that show dogs can be co-owned, so that must really fit that situation. :wink:


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

It is common all over the world. :wink: Just go to any good, reputable breeder or dog show judge and he/she will explain to you. I actually know a few people here in Europe that co own American bred dogs. Beautiful dogs that they show in Europe and when the time is right, the breeder picks appropriate stud for the female and they breed her. All the puppies are sold by that breeder's name and if they are successful at showing that's a very good advertisement for the breeder.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:wink: I was about to say that it makes total sense..lol  I watch a show about show dogs and their owners/breeders and whatnots and they do that...they love their dogs but they also love the ring so....is either the dog or their profession...I agree it sounds cold hearted but that's how it goes. :wink:


----------



## Little G (Oct 16, 2005)

I myself am keeping an eye open to co-own a dog down the road, I'd love to help further the breed that I love so dearly but I know that my bf will NEVER agree to letting me become a true breeder, so being "partners" with a breeder is nearly as good and you get the benefits of an AMAZING dog at the same time.
It is definitely a strange concept to those who aren't aware of its purpose, there are some areas that don't allow you more than 3 dogs..esp where I live that is the law so breeders here tend to co-own that way they have a larger gene pool at their finger tips, quality dogs, but since they can't have them at their house all the time they live full time at the co-owners and only go to the breeders when expecting or for stud service.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Its common here too.. I am familiar with this sort of thing in the Horse show circuit. Several years ago I was into miniature horses and one of the trainers did exactly that with his colt.. it was his colt but he was too busy with clients to be able to get him show ready and what not but he wanted him for breeding lines too. So there was a contract with a show person who promised to show him and keep him, while the trainer paid for entry fees etc. The different thing here was the original owner would take the horse back after 5 years. And speaking from a lifetime of experience, Yes, you can fall madly, deeply in love with a horse as much as your dog.


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

you hear of this with horses often. 
Think of the new "owner" as being the stable owner who is looking after other's horses.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I competed in horseback riding for 11 years (until I was 14) and this was a very common thing. Think leasing a horse.


----------



## reedgrl1 (Oct 3, 2005)

My daughter rides, and leasing horses is very common. I think it's done a bit differently with dogs though. 
Hey Brenda ... SF chihuahua meet up is in two weeks ... on a Sunday. I don't know if it works for us yet but am going to try ... how about you?


----------



## cowgal1976 (Sep 28, 2005)

That's strange and seems like it could get really expensive. :roll: I don't think it's a good idea.


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

I would worry that the original owner would want the dog back as its still in her name. Or does the co owner get some kind of contract to safeguard against this?


----------

